# Scout LT new user questions



## j4r3k (7 mo ago)

Hello,
I'm waiting for my Scout LT to be delivered and have metal 0.5 inch balls and 3/8 inch clay balls. Question is will the default band be a good match to any of my ammo?
If no, what bands to get for the steel and clay?


----------



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

j4r3k said:


> Hello,
> I'm waiting for my Scout LT to be delivered and have metal 0.5 inch balls and 3/8 inch clay balls. Question is will the default band be a good match to any of my ammo?
> If no, what bands to get for the steel and clay?


Did you order it from Simple Shot? If so, it asks on the order form what ammo you shoot and they match the bands to your ammo. Check your receipt and it should be listed.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

At minimum, you may need to adjust the length for your draw.

Bands are the biggest variable shooting. I don't recall ever receive a commercial frame, banded. But if it did, I'd be inclined to yank them off.

I will say this, there is no way they'll properly work with both 0.5" steel (8.4g) and 3/8" clay (1.25g)


----------



## j4r3k (7 mo ago)

brucered said:


> I will say this, there is no way they'll properly work with both 0.5" steel (8.4g) and 3/8" clay (1.25g)


I didn't mean both, just one of them 
As for the slingshot it will come with the factory band but I have to install it myself. I'm 188 cm tall so will try full band length first.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

j4r3k said:


> I didn't mean both, just one of them
> As for the slingshot it will come with the factory band but I have to install it myself. I'm 188 cm tall so will try full band length first.


I take it you have shot before?


----------



## j4r3k (7 mo ago)

Umm not in my adult life  Watched how-to vids on YT only.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

j4r3k said:


> Umm not in my adult life  Watched how-to vids on YT only.


Ahh....Jumping in full-butterfly.


----------



## j4r3k (7 mo ago)

Well, no. I meant not cutting the band, draw to my chick bone and see how it goes. If I cut right from the start I won't make the band longer later 

But back to my question - will the factory band be ok with 0.5'' steel balls OR 3/8'' clay balls?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The stock bands will be ok for the .5 inch steel provided you cut them to your proper length .
They will be too heavy for 3/8 inch clay balls .


----------



## slegare01 (8 mo ago)

Those black ones that come with it will be good for the .5


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

The 2 bandsets that came with my new Scout LT were 0.7 22-18mm taper 10" long from pouch..... meant for 7/8 & 1/2" steel according to website.
I would begin and remain at that length until you get near or on target, gradually shortening if required to no less than 1/5 of your draw length to get a flatter trajectory. They are heavy bands to draw.
Good luck and keep it fun.👍

What style will you begin with, OTT or TTF?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I do hope you also get bands to shoot the clay ammo. It is fun. The bands can be quite light. A .40 thickness latex cut 10mm straight, or 12-8mm taper is quite strong enough. If you end up with thicker latex, say .50 or .60, cut them down to 6 or 7mm straight. 
Enjoy!


----------



## j4r3k (7 mo ago)

Thanks guys. I'll start OTT (feels safer for noobs )


----------



## j4r3k (7 mo ago)

I had my first shooting sessions through the weekend. Managed to hit a can at 8 m with decent consistency, few times hit a circle of 3 cm diameter.
But I have problems with Scout LT ergonomics. I have the impression that I would prefer something with a handle that fills my palm more. On photo below I'm holding it like it would be more comfortable to me but I didn't shot like that (that hurts the pinky).









Here is my current grip:





















On the last photo there is a gap between my palm and the body of the slingshot. I feel I would like this area to support the palm more (bigger curve of the slingshot)?
Then I decided to leave the handle open by removing the A and B caps and putting my pinky through the hole, that feels little better but the points marked below are causing some pain to my index and thumb.







Maybe Scout LT is not the right size for me?


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Mate, I found the frame more comfortable and consistent to aim with the scales removed leaving a more stable pinky hole grip. I also go for the highest grip possible with the top finger pressed firmly under the forktip and a thumb support. This allows me repeated consistency which is key to success along with using exactly the same pouch anchor point and release every time.






















Apologies if I come across as direct but that's me..... I don't beat around the bush.🙂


----------



## j4r3k (7 mo ago)

My mod of the Scout LT:

added some foam (shaped with knife) on front side of the grip and in the middle of the fork
wrapped with tennis grip bands
Much better now


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

j4r3k said:


> My mod of the Scout LT:
> 
> added some foam (shaped with knife) on front side of the grip and in the middle of the fork
> wrapped with tennis grip bands
> ...


That looks great 🤠 🍻 🤩


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Definitely looks more comfy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

You could also add a lanyard. Some folks tend toward a death grip on the slingshot. A lanyard allows you to lightly grip the slingshot without having to worry about it slipping from your hand.


----------



## j4r3k (7 mo ago)

I forgot about the lanyard during wrapping, not sure how to add it now without ruining the work I've done. On the other hand the tennis grips are pretty tacky so it's not easy to slip out.


----------

